# John Deere 1025R Attachments



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just ordered a new 2017 1025r with the new cab and heater. Also ordered a 47" snow blower, 52" broom and 54" blade. My question is which is used most? How deep of snow will broom be able to handle?
Next question is, what should I get for the rear attachment? I was thinking a 48" blade.
I will be doing snow removal on 48" to 60" walks, and residential driveways. Any tips for the 1025r will be helpful, as I have been running ATV and blade for last 6 years. This little tractor should be a good steep up I would think.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

@John_DeereGreen


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Unless you need the narrow broom to fit on walks, tell them to order you the 60" instead. 

We use the broom 98% of the time. 

Hydraulic drop salter for the rear.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@Mark Oomkes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm running 60" brooms and 54" blowers on my 1025s. 

Broom will do up to aboot 6", give or take. Run it at 2000-2200 RPMs, anything higher and the snow comes back at you.

I have spreaders on both of mine. A small SnowEx rotary and a SnowEx 600 drop spreader. 

I don't even own a blade for either of mine. Or my 3046, but we're only doing sidewalks. 

Not sure if the rear blade would be helpful, but it might if you're doing driveways. 

The 1025 does not lack the power to run the larger attachments.


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wont 60" broom be to big to do the 48" walks? How narrow will 60" go at full angle?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

neblawncare23 said:


> Wont 60" broom be to big to do the 48" walks? How narrow will 60" go at full angle?


It hangs over a little bit at full angle, but it's also offset. Helps keep the walk clear edge to edge.

The 52" is center drive so it leaves a strip of snow down the center when it's straight or close to it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How fast do you guys go with your broom attachments? Walking speed? I assume tractor over small bobcat for ground speed between sites or while not actually clearing snow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It depends on the snow depth and consistency, but anywhere from 2-6 mph. Anything under 3 inches and you can haul ass. Above 3 inches it starts to roll back over the top of the broom if you go too fast.

I'd say an average of 4 mph.


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

So your saying that I should def change and get the 60" over the 52"? I was afraid bigger broom will tear up grass.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It'll tear a little up but even with as warm as it stayed here last winter we didn't have any complaints.


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Any idea what width is at full angle?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

neblawncare23 said:


> So your saying that I should def change and get the 60" over the 52"? I was afraid bigger broom will tear up grass.


I honestly missed the 48" walk part.

How many walks do you have that are 48"? A few? A lot?

I ran a 52" on a 2320 (I think) and it was barely wide enough to cover the tire tracks on an angle. I didn't notice the center strip. It may have been there, I just didn't see it.

It won't tear it up, but it will stress it a bit. It really depends on how much time you will be on the 48" sections.

Angling a 60" actually makes it wider. We measured several times. Doesn't make sense, but it's true.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No, it makes complete sense. I wouldn't have thought of it unless you said it, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have 3 big apartment complexes and all sidewalks are 48", then all my walks down town are 10ft wide, but they have light poles on walks and idk if 60" broom will fit between light poles and buildings. I guess I need to go measure.
Then I have 3 big retirement homes and sidewalks are all 60".
Do you run broom straight most of time or angled?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Angled as much as possible. 

Think I'd stick with the 52" if I were you.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mark or others who have:

Do you guys only use on straight walks?

How maneuverable are these on entry walks and with backing up or apartment style walks that go around buildings?

We normally use a Rtv with v plow but not very maneuverable in tighter spots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The 1025s turn on a dime...one of the reasons I stuck with a 1 Series instead of a 2. 

We use them on straight and curved.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

To add to cjames' question, how much of say these walks would you be able to clear? All sidewalks seen in picture need cleared, including middle park area. I was debating on adding a quad next year (or middle of this season), but I like the idea of the small tractor.
I'll also add that the store front walks are from 8-12' wide and the walk around the perimeter is 4'


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> To add to cjames' question, how much of say these walks would you be able to clear? All sidewalks seen in picture need cleared, including middle park area. I was debating on adding a quad next year (or middle of this season), but I like the idea of the small tractor.
> I'll also add that the store front walks are from 8-12' wide and the walk around the perimeter is 4'
> View attachment 173733


Rough guesstimate...95%+. If there aren't steps, probably 98%.

Maneuverability of a quad compared to a SCUT is like an oil tanker to a jetski.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rough guesstimate...95%+. If there aren't steps, probably 98%.
> 
> Maneuverability of a quad compared to a SCUT is like an oil tanker to a jetski.


Oh wow. That's better than I thought. 1-2 guys on one site compared to 6 (probably finished faster too). This might just be a future investment....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> Oh wow. That's better than I thought. 1-2 guys on one site compared to 6 (probably finished faster too). This might just be a future investment....


Looks to me like just in front of doorways would have to be hand shoveled. Maybe some fire exits. Hard to say for sure, but I don't think I'm very far oof.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rough guesstimate...95%+. If there aren't steps, probably 98%.
> 
> Maneuverability of a quad compared to a SCUT is like an oil tanker to a jetski.


But the payoff is that the tractor can do 10 times the work of a quad. JMH you wold not regret a tractor.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> But the payoff is that the tractor can do 10 times the work of a quad. JMH you wold not regret a tractor.


I just looked them up a little, and I had no idea they had all the attachments. You guys might have me sold by next season! I'll tell JD to send you guys the commission check.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> I just looked them up a little, and I had no idea they had all the attachments. You guys might have me sold by next season! I'll tell JD to send you guys the commission check.


JD usually has 0% financing too. I know Iknow Phil, I read your lesson on true 0% financing.

They run and run and run. Very easy to work on. Just dont get a bee in your fuel tank


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

on my 1025r I always try to use the broom as much as I can. If it's a really wet snow or we got dumped on the blower has to go on.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> I just looked them up a little, and I had no idea they had all the attachments. You guys might have me sold by next season! I'll tell JD to send you guys the commission check.


I woke up in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. I read this as "I'll tell JD Green to send you guys the commission check" lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> But the payoff is that the tractor can do 10 times the work of a quad. JMH you wold not regret a tractor.


Not only 10x, but it will do it better.

Quads in reality suck for sidewalks. Unless they're long and straight.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm a little late to the party, but I'm with Mark. 95+ percent of that can be done with a 1025. 

I would be surprised if the tractor would be there longer than an hour in 2" of snow if you have a good operator.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but I'm with Mark. 95+ percent of that can be done with a 1025.
> 
> I would be surprised if the tractor would be there longer than an hour in 2" of snow if you have a good operator.


Right now I'm paying out about $250-350 per push on that using shovels and blowers.

Debating on even dealing with walks this year, either way I might budget out for one of these for next year. And hopefully at a new house.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> Right now I'm paying out about $250-350 per push on that using shovels and blowers.
> 
> Debating on even dealing with walks this year, either way I might budget out for one of these for next year. And hopefully at a new house.


You've been doing this long enough that you know your numbers. So you add enough accounts to cover the cost. Push for seasonals next year to try and cover the cost of the machine payments and maintenance for the year. Plus with a machine like the 1025 you can get into a lot of spaces during the summer as well. Would help a lot with grading job sites, you can get forks to load and unload lumber packages, bucket works great for jobs where you need to bring the construction debris around to the front of the house for the dumpster etc. you can keep it busy all year i bet.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> Right now I'm paying out about $250-350 per push on that using shovels and blowers.
> 
> Debating on even dealing with walks this year, either way I might budget out for one of these for next year. And hopefully at a new house.


Oh and with this example you can pay an operator for 1 hour and a spotter for an hour to shovel steps, catch windrows etc.. So you can cut labor expense down to about $50 per push for that site.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Oh and with this example you can pay an operator for 1 hour and a spotter for an hour to shovel steps, catch windrows etc.. So you can cut labor expense down to about $50 per push for that site.


That's exactly where I was when I bought mine.

The way it broke down, we could cover a year worth of tractor payments from the hand labor we were paying in 3 walk events each month from November-March. So a total of 15 events per month would make a year's worth of payments with the labor savings alone.

I'm hoping the SSV Ventrac gives us similar savings on smaller walks. Ask me in the spring and I'll tell you if I'm right.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's exactly where I was when I bought mine.
> 
> The way it broke down, we could cover a year worth of tractor payments from the hand labor we were paying in 3 walk events each month from November-March. So a total of 15 events per month would make a year's worth of payments with the labor savings alone.
> 
> I'm hoping the SSV Ventrac gives us similar savings on smaller walks. Ask me in the spring and I'll tell you if I'm right.


I certainly will. If the reviews are good I might add one next year. You wouldn't believe the amount of snow work I'm turning down right now because my route is full. My truck issues last season killed profits and I wasn't able to expand my equipment. If we have a decent year I'm going to need to decide if I want to stay the size I am or expand. The demand is certainly there. Just not sure if I want to manage more people. But the SSV would allow me to add a whole route and only hire 1 guy. So, profits should be high from that thing.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't recall. What happened with your truck? How do you handle your accounts if you've only got the one truck and it goes down?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Blew the transmission on the truck in the middle of a 40” snow storm. I had agreements with two seperate guys to rent one of their many backup vehicles if I ever went down. Well, everyone broke down. 40” of snow in a couple days. They had to put their back up equipment on the line, and I was out of luck. Had to rent a 3 yard wheel loader to finish my accounts. thats why I’m actively searching for my own very cheap back up vehicle right now. There is no such thing as a snow lease on equipment out here. My small tractor that I use for sidewalks is not beefy enough to do roads, so that doesnt work as a back up either. I don’t really want to add another front line plow truck as the money is in sidewalks out here. That’s not to say that I wouldn’t do it. But its much cheaper to hire a laborer to drive around on one of those new ventrack units, than it is to insure another driver on a truck. Or another bigger machine like a small wheel loader with a pusher wouldn’t be out of the question either.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow. I don't know why I don't remember that. And your truck is relatively new right? A '14? Did they warranty it? If you've only got the one truck do you use that truck to pull the sidewalk machine too? Man, if we had a 40" dump here it would shut the entire area down for 3 days.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep my tractor was stuck on the trailer at home with nothing to pull it. That’s why I had to rent the 3 yard machine so I could wheel it between sites. 

Yep its a 14. Blew up at 40K miles. It was warrantied. They said its a known problem with bad valve bodies in the 14’s. That’s why it took them 35 days to get it back to me. the valve bodies were backordered because of how many they were doing according to the manager in the shop. But I think it had something to do with me getting stuck and trying to get out the previous storm.

It did shut down everything for a couple days. It was the 10th largest or something like that. We always get at least one 24” range storm per year, most years multiple storms in the 18”-28” range. Were just kinda used to it here. it happens every year, it sucks for a couple days, then your back to normal again. 

I learned that even having 2 different guys that have big outfits who have multiple back up rigs is not an acceptable back up. I need to have my own. Especially sitting here typing this and thinking about it. We just take for granted that we get big snow storms here as a normal. But thats not really the normal for a lot of places, and it is hard on equipment.


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you guys recommend chains on tires of 1025r? Also does frontier or deere make a 48" rear blade or box blade?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted we didn't get much snow. But I nor the 2 different guys that ran ours never wanted more traction. Never used a blade though, just broom.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

neblawncare23 said:


> Do you guys recommend chains on tires of 1025r? Also does frontier or deere make a 48" rear blade or box blade?


I'd assume any back blade would work wouldn't it? If you want to pay JD pricing I'm sure they make them.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have chains for the front and rear tires on my machine which is the same size, different model number. If you go front chains you will need to flip the tires for the added clearance, or buy wheel spacers. I need the traction all the time, but we do walks here after the storm instead of with it. So we are moving 3-4 foot tall berms from the city plows off the walks. Rear chains dont tear up stuff much as long as you dont spin the tires. Fronts have to come off as soon as the sun starts cooking the snow off. If the chains can get to the concrete, every time you turn you are going to gouge the concrete.

Usually land pride is what we use for implements. Green costs too much. The box blade s mostly for weight, it does come in handy for pushing in reverse though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

neblawncare23 said:


> Do you guys recommend chains on tires of 1025r? Also does frontier or deere make a 48" rear blade or box blade?


Never ran oot of traction on ours. Ran oot of capacity on the blower and broom, but never traction.

https://www.deere.com/en_US/product...dscape_equipment/rear_blades/rear_blades.page


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never ran oot of traction on ours. Ran oot of capacity on the blower and broom, but never traction.
> 
> https://www.deere.com/en_US/product...dscape_equipment/rear_blades/rear_blades.page


What do you mean capacity Mark?

I think I'm pulling the trigger on a 3046r w/ rotary broom for sidewalks, I think the quality of clear for our residential customers will blow them away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Unraveller said:


> What do you mean capacity Mark?
> 
> I think I'm pulling the trigger on a 3046r w/ rotary broom for sidewalks, I think the quality of clear for our residential customers will blow them away.


Beats me...apparently I'm an idiot, I'm sure I have no idea what I'm talking aboot.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beats me...apparently I'm an idiot, I'm sure I have no idea what I'm talking aboot.


Hey! Don't be like that, Let's keep the trash talk to the lawnsite forums, lol


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

This might be as good a place as any to ask this. I bought a 2015 1025r this summer. Got a really great deal on it, it had 224 hrs on it.
Came with the 60" drive over deck, 54" blower (never used), 60" broom, 54 blade, all the attachment hardware.
I got them to throw in a H120 loader, installed for $600 over the asking price.
Here's what I'm unhappy about. What is the point of having a quick tach loader, if the front bracket that holds the long front pto shaft can't be left on the tractor with the loader?
I have seen some other forums where they have modified the kickstand part of the loader to clearance the bracket, by heating and pulling the tube straight, or notching the bottom of the front bracket to fit the loader tube.
Maybe I'm asking too much, but I don't think I should have to remove the front pto shaft, just to put the loader on to move some pallets around and then go back to the front attachment.
Anyone modified their loader to fix this?
So I went with a push box on the loader, and a box blade on the back, to use on our small to mid size parking lots and am using my x720 with the broom on the walks and even with our +/- 1" snows on the parking lots as well.
The broom does an outstanding job compared to plows/pushers.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure what to say on that. But is the mower deck the auto connect or whatever their fancy wording for it is?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes, it is stupid.

No, I wasn't aware there was a mod for it.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Not sure what to say on that. But is the mower deck the auto connect or whatever their fancy wording for it is?


Yes it is.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yes it is.


Have you discovered that changeover ****show yet?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have you discovered that changeover ****show yet?


You mean removing the deck? 
Or changing the FEL to the front pto bracket.
The deck came off as it was supposed to, once we figured out that they had disconnected the one hydraulic line from the system to install the loader lines.
Have not put on the front pto bracket yet.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

here's one thread: http://www.greentractortalk.com/for...ke-off-brkt-while-switching-snowblower-2.html

I know there was another guy that notched the bottom of the bracket to accommodate the loader stand, but I can't find that now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> You mean removing the deck?
> Or changing the FEL to the front pto bracket.
> The deck came off as it was supposed to, once we figured out that they had disconnected the one hydraulic line from the system to install the loader lines.
> Have not put on the front pto bracket yet.


You have to remove all the auto connect deck brackets/linkage/PTO coupler to put the front driveshaft in. Completely defeats the purpose in my opinion.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

All Ventrac Attachments attach in less than a minute...Just saying


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You have to remove all the auto connect deck brackets/linkage/PTO coupler to put the front driveshaft in. Completely defeats the purpose in my opinion.


No, I didn't know that. So, attachments are QUICK HITCH, but, assemblies are supposed to be QUICK CHANGE, and they really aren't. Disappointing.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> All Ventrac Attachments attach in less than a minute...Just saying


I knew this was coming.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

OK I run a 2305. I believe that its basically the same machine. I could be very wrong but I think the 1025 was the replacement for the 2305? Anyway, what implements are you running off a front PTO? Everything I have looked for the 2305 is hydraulic driven I believe. I know the mid mount mower deck runs off the mid mount PTO. It sounds like the front PTO is an extension shaft off the mid mount PTO?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> OK I run a 2305. I believe that its basically the same machine. I could be very wrong but I think the 1025 was the replacement for the 2305? Anyway, what implements are you running off a front PTO? Everything I have looked for the 2305 is hydraulic driven I believe. I know the mid mount mower deck runs off the mid mount PTO. It sounds like the front PTO is an extension shaft off the mid mount PTO?


It is. Quick hitch broom and blower both run off the mid PTO via a driveshaft that runs under the tractor to the front.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> No, I didn't know that. So, attachments are QUICK HITCH, but, assemblies are supposed to be QUICK CHANGE, and they really aren't. Disappointing.


John Deere is good at marketing. But making everything play together doesn't happen quite as well sometimes.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It is. Quick hitch broom and blower both run off the mid PTO via a driveshaft that runs under the tractor to the front.


I see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> I see.


Dew ewe???


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont know much about these but can the direction of the broom be changed, so when you come up to a door you can pull the snow away from it and then turn the machine around so you start on clean concrete? Or are they only able to be run via a pto.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

DeVries said:


> I dont know much about these but can the direction of the broom be changed, so when you come up to a door you can pull the snow away from it and then turn the machine around so you start on clean concrete? Or are they only able to be run via a pto.


Non reversible. One of the few things I wish were different.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dew ewe???


Maybe.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Non reversible. One of the few things I wish were different.


If your not in heavy snow you can leave the broom off and pull it back, Sounds stupid but does work.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> If your not in heavy snow you can leave the broom off and pull it back, Sounds stupid but does work.


Yes sir, that's what we do with it now. Still cleans pretty good, nothing the salter on the back wont take care of.

It would also be nice sometimes to be able to slow the broom down without losing rpm for ground speed but that's only closer to cars during the day, so we just sacrifice some ground speed.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I was searching the forums for possibly a better place to post stuff. I didn't find anything else more current, so I'll just go here.
Putting some strobe lights on my 1025r.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're officially in the jagoof light club now.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're officially in the jagoof light club now.


If you are awarding memberships does that mean you are the president of the club???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just a heads-up despite mentioning it before...keep an eye on your John Deere "heavy duty" attachments. 

They use clevis pins where bolts should be used. A lot. Creates a lot more movement than what should happen. I realize I'm having troubles with the one on my 3046 more than the 1025s, but we'll be going through those as well. 

The "heavy duty" broom is nowhere heavy enough for a 3 Series. Have my doubts aboot it on a 2.

Caught a lip in a walk this morning with the blower...the stand came oof. 2 bolts that hold the valve manifold are gone. Wasn't even bad enough to stop me, just gave me a jolt. Thoroughly unimpressed.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> If you are awarding memberships does that mean you are the president of the club???


Yes....He is head Jagoof....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's how I have mine set up for winter.














And some of the other attachments I have.
Chipper









Artillian fork plate









Worksaver bob tach adapter plate (bottom right photo)









3 point receiver hitch


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> If you are awarding memberships does that mean you are the president of the club???


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....He is head Jagoof....


And???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


And understood...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought to obtain jagoff status you had to use the bar type led's.
We call them tiaras around here, for all the parking lot queens that have them.
Are you sure I'm not still at the Jr. Jagoff level? Would making a snowplow out of a water heater boost my status?
In any event, the front cab lights came on the tractor. The first time I used the back blade was at night, definitely need the lights the there.
Thanks for letting me into the club. When do we meet next?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> I thought to obtain jagoff status you had to use the bar type led's.
> We call them tiaras around here, for all the parking lot queens that have them.
> Are you sure I'm not still at the Jr. Jagoff level? Would making a snowplow out of a water heater boost my status?
> In any event, the front cab lights came on the tractor. The first time I used the back blade was at night, definitely need the lights the there.
> Thanks for letting me into the club. When do we meet next?


Sarcasm and a sense of humor...you're definitely a full member.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Got my Jagoff lights wired and the strobes too. I added a 5 place fuse block in case I feel the need to add more.


----------

